
Let your ideas compete against each other and leave fragile human bodies at home - bigxjazz
http://ideadm.podjaski.org/
======
DrScump
submitted by the same submitter 9 hours prior:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10875228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10875228)

